# How long can a Rex live?



## vivibee (Jun 10, 2006)

My Rex Feichai is almost 4 years old, but he is acting more playful than ever. Of course I want him to live as long as I will, but I know rabbit's life span is much shorter than other pets. I want to be more prepared before that day comes. Can any of you answer my question? Thank you!


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 10, 2006)

My first rabbit live till he was 13.

If your buns are well cared for, they can live to 10 years or beyond.

It also depends on genetics as well. Some are just not genetically sound enough to make it past 6 or so.

But the important part is giving your bun a full and happy life while they are with you. The more they know you love them, the happier they are.

When your bun gets old, you'll notice he won't run around as much and he may start having troubles hopping. I never say any symptons untill about a couple months before he got to sick to stand up by him self. 

I would say if your bun is still going full throttle, then you've still got a lot of good years ahead of you!

Give you bun some kisses and a nose rub for me!

--Dawn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jun 10, 2006)

Definitely. I had one that lived past 13 as well. A four-year-old in good health probably has a good number of years left.

Rose


----------



## Pipp (Jun 10, 2006)

moved this to the Rabbits Only forum


----------



## vivibee (Jun 11, 2006)

Dawn and Rose, thank you for your helpful and comforting information! Your buns look great! Are they both Rex? Please give them a big hug for me. Actually I'm not quite sure if my rabbit is a pure Rex. I adopted him from HSPCA when he was 1 yr old. He was found and identified as Rex on the information card. He's now almost 4 and weight only 5.5 lb. A very sweet and nosy rabbit in nature. Here's a picture of him posing next to my garden. Does he look like a Rex to you? 

P.S. I only feed him timothy hay, pellets, and a cup of veggies every day (mostly carrot, bok-choi and celery, sometimes green bell pepper). Am I missing anything? Both of you must have great experience in raising healthy long life buns! I''m dying to hear your advices =)

Thank you thank you!

Vivian


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 11, 2006)

At 4 years old, Feichai still has many years left. Like everyone else has said, a well cared for rabbit can easily surpass 10 years.


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 11, 2006)

The rabbit in my avator is a mini-rex. She's about 3.5 pounds. 

The first rabbit I had was a little black mutt.

If you bun looks like a rex, but is on the small side, he may be a mini-rex. They are exact miniatures of the standard size rex rabbits.

Sounds like you are doing a wonderful job!

--Dawn


----------

